# 77 lbs halibut caught in homer ak



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Check out this pig my mom caught on Sunday! I had to hold it up for her for the picture. We ended up bringing home 150 lbs of fish total. What a weekend!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

now that there is a big fish.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Gonna need a big tank , dude......or lotsa beer batter!!!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

MMMmm... Beer batter...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like a summers worth of fish frys!

grind them guts/bones/scraps and add Knox gelatin LOL make your own gel fish food!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

BV77 said:


> Gonna need a big tank , dude......or lotsa beer batter!!!





chronoboy said:


> MMMmm... Beer batter...





arch aquatics said:


> Looks like a summers worth of fish frys!
> 
> grind them guts/bones/scraps and add Knox gelatin LOL make your own gel fish food!


+1 on the beer batter fish frys! Its the best way to eat halibut...and some of those beers make it my way too. Lets just say my freezer is not hurting in the fish department.


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice dude! Wish I could go do some fishing. Im heading up to the slope on Thursday


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Rhodes said:


> Nice dude! Wish I could go do some fishing. Im heading up to the slope on Thursday


good luck bud. Tell your girl to give me a call if any tank emergencies happen.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Dude, NICE!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

awesome fish grogan...nothing like only having to catch 1 fish for a whole years worth of eating.....
halibuts get mighty big up there....

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=giant halibut&biw=1680&bih=867&sei=7x7GT-XpG4680QGfr9GUCw


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Holy crap thats huge!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

lohachata said:


> awesome fish grogan...nothing like only having to catch 1 fish for a whole years worth of eating.....
> halibuts get mighty big up there....
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=giant halibut&biw=1680&bih=867&sei=7x7GT-XpG4680QGfr9GUCw


Heck yeah they do. 2 years ago my dad caught a 120lb fish...i had to shoot it with a shot gun before we brought it into the boat. Big fish like that flopping around on your deck can break legs. after work tonight ill add a video of us running the boat out there.


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 30, 2011)

grogan said:


> good luck bud. Tell your girl to give me a call if any tank emergencies happen.


Will do bud. Thanks for looking out


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Rhodes said:


> Will do bud. Thanks for looking out


Hmm might have to get my ada tweezers before you ship out tomorrow


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 30, 2011)

grogan said:


> Hmm might have to get my ada tweezers before you ship out tomorrow


Oh yeah, give me a shout later on today


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

the video is up
[yt]Oplp2v63Ngs&list=UUJUGlP7CDP1F5BHlt0nLa8Q&index=1&feature=plcp[/yt]


----------

